# Angelfish Biotope



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

I just set up an Amazon theme tank which houses 6 Angelfish, some Ancistrus and some Corydoras Panda.

This is the video






and some pictures


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

wow man...your tanks are amazing. how big is it? and...are you planning on housing all the angels in there permantly? I'm have a sorta similar setup...but your lighting beats mine 10-1. lol
I feel the need to give one comment. In my tank (very similar to yours...view under my tanks) i orignially didn't have any plants either...but when i added a few low light, low mantience plants...wow, the impact was significant. it really gives a little color to the setup...just a thought!
Excellent job!

Manoah Marton


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow it looks good! I love it, what those? Dried leaves?


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

Really nice biotope aquarium mate!
These are Oak Dried leaves. They are good for coloring water to brown


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

I've changed the light system, to look more natural.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

*whimper, whimper* How in the world are all your tanks this nice? Either your tanks are all breathtaking and spectacular, or your photography skills are super natural. I think both.  
=D> =D> =D>


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

new fish added yesterday


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Some new cichlids "appeared" in my tank 
























They just got in today, so they're pretty shy for now.

Overview pic:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Just wondering you have too and how often you need to replace the leaf on the bottom of the tank? And does it affect the nitrates in the tank when they start to rot?

BTW amazing looking tank! :thumb:


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Just gorgeous. Love the rams.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Where are the Angelfish?


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

The Angelfish are defending their spawning site, up a branch. They appear somewhere in the video.

I replace the leafs after 3-4 months and I don't have a problem with nitrates, cause I do 40% weekly WC's, just like in the african tank. I know that leafs rotting releases humic acids in the water, lowering the PH, which is good for the fish, but I don't have a clue how this affects nitrates.


----------

